# Cannabis and white cells of the blood



## teoborg (Nov 23, 2012)

I 've got my blood test results and my white cells were really high. The doctor said there is a connection of cannabis use to this matter. Does anybody know anything about it?Thx


----------



## smoke and coke (Nov 23, 2012)

i have never heard of this. i know everybody is different, but i get a physical yearly and my blood test comes back rock solid every time. i have been a daily smoker for many years.


----------



## teoborg (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah all the rest was pretty normal, except of the white cells. Anyone?


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 26, 2012)

I have heard this to be true. It is in a medical book my sister has, some kind of holistic remedy book or something. It's nothing anti mmj, but it does say that cannabis causes your white blood cells to elevate.


----------



## teoborg (Nov 27, 2012)

Is that dangerous? Should I stop smoking mj?


----------



## teoborg (Dec 11, 2012)

Anybody heard that cannabis use may increase the count of white cells?


----------

